# MATTHEWS CRAZE BOW??



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a Matthews Craze bow (I know it's a Mission bow) for my 14 year old boy. He's pulling about 40# on his Parker Buck Shot (which will be for sale). Does anyone have any experience with the craze bow?? 

THE JAMMER


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

Heard nothing but excellent things. I shoot the mission venture and love it


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

I got one last fall and I love it. I am a 29" draw @ 60#. I shot it over the chrono this weekend. It only shoots 240 fps with my set up and arrows, but is super smooth. My Dad has a Reezen and shot mine so he went out and got one for himself. Now the reezen just sits around.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

RJustice said:


> I got one last fall and I love it. I am a 29" draw @ 60#. I shot it over the chrono this weekend. It only shoots 240 fps with my set up and arrows, but is super smooth. My Dad has a Reezen and shot mine so he went out and got one for himself. Now the reezen just sits around.


It's funny how we say "*it only shoots 240 fps*." Like I always say, " How far on the other side of the deer do we want our arrow to go?"

Killed lots of deer, and several elk with 185 fps 550 gr wood arrows out of a recurve or longbow.

Thanks for the comments on the bow.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

The bow is an extention of the shooter, what feels right for one might not be right for the other.

Test it with three other brands equal to it. then decied, you will be cutting yourself short by not doing this. There are too many makers on the market now with quality products to narrow it down to just one brand. 

Ten years ago there were a handful of brands, now brands have sub brands. 

When you buy a car you test drive many models, do the same with a bow.


----------

